# Looking for a Standard Poodle breeder in PNW...



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

Contact Natalie at Lumieres, she has an occasional black litter but would definitely be able to point you in the right direction 

I think Carrington is in that general direction, but Canada.


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

Lakeridge is in Washington State. Deborah is probably best known for Ally (Brighton Lakeridge Encore) and Summer (Lakeridge Summer in the Hamptons) her glorious BIS winning whites. BUT she does produce lovely black poodles. It's possible that there is even a pup still available from her AKC CH Aris Calisun Stand N Deliver (Josh) x AKC CH Lakeride Dassin Liason (Shelby) litter. They were all black pups. I have one! 

poodles, Lakeridge Farm's Standard Poodles Home

Best Wishes

Tabatha
NOLA Standards


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

This breeder has some very impressive wins. Congratulations on your new black puppy Nola. Hopefully pictures to come?


----------



## jasperspoo (Feb 25, 2011)

Natalie at Lumiere is fantastic. A friend of mine has three of her dogs, and I have met several more. She is in Port Moody, BC.

My boy is from Wintergarden in Kamloops, BC and we have been very pleased with him. She breeds mainly blacks.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Nightsecho is also in BC. Catherine is a lovely person and wonderful breeder, who is a second generation Poodle breeder. Her Grandma was Jean Lyle of Wycliffe Poodles.


----------

